# RIP



## Centermass (Dec 11, 2006)

> Jon Michael Krancich of Grand Ledge was one of six people killed in a suicide bombing Wednesday in Kandahar, Afghanistan. He was 49.
> 
> The bomber walked up and detonated his explosives as the men left the offices of the Houston-based U.S. Protection and Investigations security company, said Rohullah Khan, a company official. The offices are near a Canadian military base in Kandahar.
> 
> ...



Figured I'd post this here in case anyone else knew him. 

Got this a couple of days ago, but waited until his family members
were notified before posting it.

I served with Jon in the 80's. 

He was an absolute hoot. 

He was an old scroll 2nd Batt Grenada Ranger, SF and contractor. 

He never saw it coming or knew what hit him. If he had, he'd probably still be here. 

Just sucks. 

RIP my friend. 

~S~

http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061209/NEWS01/61209001/1001/RSS

http://www.wilx.com/home/headlines/4874526.html


----------



## EATIII (Dec 11, 2006)

R.I.P. Ranger!


----------



## The Former homosexual artist known as VAR (Dec 11, 2006)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## PurduePara203 (Dec 12, 2006)

Rest in peace Ranger.


----------



## AWP (Dec 12, 2006)

Blue Skies, Ranger.

My condolences, Centermass.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 12, 2006)

RIP.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 12, 2006)

RIP Ranger


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Dec 12, 2006)

Damn that just fucking sucks.

Rest in Peace Brother.


----------



## Looon (Dec 12, 2006)

Im sorry for your loss, CM.

RIP Ranger


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 12, 2006)

RIP, Ranger.  Prayers out to you, CM and his family and all your fellow brothers in arms.

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 12, 2006)

CM, my condolences to you.  RIP Ranger, my prayers are with your family and Brothers.


----------



## Typhoon (Dec 12, 2006)

RIP Ranger. I am sorry for your loss, Centermass. My thoughts and prayers out to Mr. Krancich's team members, his family, and his friends.

RLTW


----------

